# Don't call me Shirley



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

AIRPLANE! quiz - you know you love it.

http://www.mentalfloss.com/quiz/quiz.php?q=1008&p=1


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

5 out of 11


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

10 out of 11


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Roxy and I teamed up for 9 out of 11


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

omg 3 0ut of 11 lol.


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Perfect Score !


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

9/11


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

6/11


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

6 out of 11


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

3 outta 11 pretty good for never seeing the movie only hearing little pieces on the radio


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

3/11, but *surely* there must be some mistake.


----------

